# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  "WANTED"   Fishing Lures Cheap, about 50 to 100

## Sourdough

Where can I order fishing lures cheap....? Not some whiz-bang-fangled dangle newest wonder lure, but plain old tried and true spinners and spoons, etc....?

I just bought two more pack pack rods and open face spinning reels, and I had one set-up for pack back fly-fishing rod and reel.

I bought two bulk-pack cards of Mepps Spinners at Walmart, but they were not cheap, there has to be an on-line retailer.

----------


## Justin Case

> Where can I order fishing lures cheap....? Not some whiz-bang-fangled dangle newest wonder lure, but plain old tried and true spinners and spoons, etc....?
> 
> I just bought two more pack pack rods and open face spinning reels, and I had one set-up for pack back fly-fishing rod and reel.
> 
> I bought two bulk-pack cards of Mepps Spinners at Walmart, but they were not cheap, there has to be an on-line retailer.


*Snippet,*

_Are you looking for cheap fishing lures ? Well you have definitely come to the right place to find cheap fishing lures! There are literally thousands of fishing lure web sites that offer a large amount of fishing lures for sale. But the thing to do is to find a web site that will offer you the best fishing lures at the cheapest price._

http://www.cheap-fishing-lures.com/

----------


## your_comforting_company

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

I used to get catalogs from these folks. everything from molds and rubber to premade lures on the cheap. If you want something they ain't got, you can make it yer own self, jess the way you likes it.
done a few of the carved poppers and such, nothing to write home about, but they always had good service and kept sending me catalogs for ages.

----------


## Boker

I have a stupid question while you are here and on the subject.  Does it ever get to cold up there to fish?  ie  Will reels freeze up?

----------


## Sourdough

> I have a stupid question while you are here and on the subject.  Does it ever get to cold up there to fish?  ie  Will reels freeze up?




I do not Know........My guess is that because the water is open even if the air is -20F* I think one would have all kinds of reel problems and that it would be impossible. But I am not a sport fisherman.

----------


## rwc1969

Ours freeze up here. I'll put light grease/ oil in mine in the winter and change it out in the summer. 

Bass Pro Shops, Gander Mtn, and Cabelas have online stores and used to have good deals on lure packs. I haven't bought any lures in a while and usually just pick em up if I find em on sale.

----------


## Sourdough

> Ours freeze up here. I'll put light grease/ oil in mine in the winter and change it out in the summer.


Yes, I was thinking more about the wet line freezing on the spool.

----------


## rwc1969

Some guys will wd40 the spool and line, or wax the eyes of the rod. I just deal with it, but I've never fished in -20 weather. Maybe 0-20, but not minus 20.  :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

Take your rod, through it in the back of the truck, drive over to Anchorage and buy whatever kind of fish you want. -20 is TV weather, not fishing weather.

----------


## hunter63

Are you setting up an emergency set up?

Anyway I have several small kits made up, my favorite lures are the small  (about 1-1/2")bright red worm double hook rigs.
Use to get then for about .50 cents for two.

Can't find them made up anymore, so made up some up using the pac's of different colored worms.
Have caught just about anything on them, trout, bass, walleye, blue gills as well as turtles.

If I was to pack a basic kit, it would include, several size hooks, 12 lb test mono line/something to put it on, couple of corks/bobbers, several sinkers and these worn rigs.

----------


## Sourdough

Yes Hunter, All we have around here is Salmon and Steelhead, Rainbow, Dollies. I figure if the SHTF big'time, then it will never be "Nornal" again in my life time. So I want enough of everything to last 15 years, boots, socks, coats, gloves, everything.

----------


## hunter63

> Yes Hunter, All we have around here is Salmon and Steelhead, Rainbow, Dollies. I figure if the SHTF big'time, then it will never be "Nornal" again in my life time. So I want enough of everything to last 15 years, boots, socks, coats, gloves, everything.


I hear ya, wise counsel, tending to redundancy and to deploy assets, my self, but in addition to SHTF my reasons are a little different.

Good thing that as we get older and can't remember where stuff is, we can at least stock a LOT of them, whatever it might be.

I guess as far as fishing goes, I tend to be a minimalist, as I haven't really found a lot of artificial baits that work all the time, my investments are mostly in line, hooks, sinkers, etc.

I am interested in what you come up with.

----------


## Rick

Would you be better off with a throw net and/or gill net? I know you have experience at that.

----------


## Sourdough

Rick, a net is for sure the answer here on the river. There are places you can chase them into the shallows and pick them up or shoot ( :Innocent: ) the big ones with a .22 short. Before someone asks the King Salmon can go up to 90/110 pounds, but most are 35 to 45 pounds.

----------


## rwc1969

I think the avg king here is 17. They keep getting smaller every year though.

----------


## CreekWalker

> Where can I order fishing lures cheap....? Not some whiz-bang-fangled dangle newest wonder lure, but plain old tried and true spinners and spoons, etc....?
> 
> I just bought two more pack pack rods and open face spinning reels, and I had one set-up for pack back fly-fishing rod and reel.
> 
> I bought two bulk-pack cards of Mepps Spinners at Walmart, but they were not cheap, there has to be an on-line retailer.


Spoons and minnow lures can be made from>>Yes spoons just cut the handle off the spoon and drill two holes one for the treble hook and one to attach the leader. For the minnow lure do the same with the spoon handle.

----------


## Rick

Here's some from Wally World. I don't know if they are big enough for Salmon, however.

http://www.walmart.com/search/search...lected_items=+

----------


## rwc1969

around here I just use lead and hooks for salmon and trout. Spawn, waxworms, leafworms, etc. Lotsa folks use flies too.

----------


## Sourdough

> Food Gathering.



The "Lujon" my favorite lure for the Kenai River. (For those who do not know, it is the far left rig, used for Snagging Salmon)

----------


## LowKey

We use that one for snagging Bait, Sourdough. Here it is illegal to snag salmon.  :Wink: 
There's a place called Lurepartsonline but haven't used them. I've heard of the above-mentioned jannsnetcraft place before too. Never ordered from them either. I use mostly jointed half-floaters when I use lures at all. Mostly do 'match the hatch' fishing. Or Bunker.

----------


## Ken

> The "Lujon" my favorite lure for the Kenai River. (For those who do not know, it is the far left rig, used for Snagging Salmon)


I don't want to talk about salmon fishing.  :Sneaky2: 

Sometime around '76, a friend and I went up to Lake Sebago, ME, on a land-locked salmon expedition. As soon as we set up camp, it started to pour as if a dam had burst over our heads. We fished all day for three days in the often pouring rain. Nothing except about 10,000 bites FROM THEM DAMNED BLACK FLIES! 

On the fourth day, the rain subsided to a light drizzle. And we were still fishing. And still nothing. We had tried every fly, lure, and fresh bait that existed. Still nothing.

Well, around 9:30 on the fourth morning, some kid parked himself about 50' away and started throwing rocks in the lake. My friend, hoping to spare his life, acted quickly and asked him to stop.

Next thing the kid did was pull out a handline with a weighted bobber with a hook and canned corn for bait. 

Within 5 minutes, the kid pulled in a salmon that had to have been in the 6 - 8 lb. range.

We packed up our gear and broke camp. Just as we checked out at the Ranger's station, the sun burst through the clouds for the first time since we had arrived.

I know that experience was a message for me .........

----------


## LowKey

LOL^. Yah, my sis used to do that to me all the time at the lake. Dad and I'd be bait casting or jigging and she just drops a line over the side and enjoys the sun. And ends up catching the largest fish of the day...

----------


## LostOutrider

You can sometimes find great deals on ebay if you watch for it.   I picked up an insane amount of fly-tying gear for a low (but still pretty fair)  price.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Spin-n-Glows are cheap and can be used universally. Salmon quit feeding when they hit fresh water and some people think you need to excite thier preditor instincts. I think of of it more like annoying them to get them to bite. I use an unbaited trailing hook so even if they just bite and let go when I set hook it pulls through thier mouth and the second hook snags them in the mouth, a legal catch. When I get serious though I have a 5' Dipnet!

Here's a picture of the way I tie it. I use a weight on a 3-way swivel attached with rubber hose for working whole river. (Kings can be out in current) and when just plunking bait I use canon ball weight to hold it in place. Most often Salmon will stay close to shore where current is not as strong.

 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

